# Paris Roubaix...lets get it started



## spookyload

With Sagan and Boonen out...what do you guys think? Will it be a rider that sneaks in, or does Tony Montana win as long as he stays upright?


----------



## davidka

Fabian wins unless someone gets him to come out earlier than he wants and softens him up enough so that he can't just drop everyone. Worked when Garmin won with Vansummeren.


----------



## Local Hero

I'm going with Team Sky.


----------



## looigi

I'm going with Fabian, assuming the mechanic doesn't forget to put his bike on the charger overnight.


----------



## mariomal99

I am going with Team Sky also, unless they run out of booster shots/needles


----------



## DZfan14

I think that we will see a bunch of teams try to repeat the tactics from 2011. That's probably the only chance Sky has.


----------



## Alaska Mike

Unless RSNT can repeat their team effort, I expect negative tactics to win.

Anyone but Sky.


----------



## atpjunkie

from what I have seen no one seems to have the form to stop him
if he stays upright, avoids punctures at key moments I don't see anyone who can beat him. But anything can happen @ Roubaix


----------



## burgrat

Ok, I'm going with Taylor Phinney to pull the shocker here. Fabian will have a mechanical at the wrong time and Phinney will be in the right position. This is all pending he even starts!
What's up with Sagan? I thought he was riding it. There all be ass for him to grab there.
_(Edit: If you're going off the Velonews article, I think that was an April Fool's joke)_


----------



## harlond

burgrat said:


> _(Edit: If you're going off the Velonews article, I think that was an April Fool's joke)_


Maybe it's a joke, but I saw an article yesterday saying the same thing.

I expect Cancellara to win. Phinney is not a bad choice, but experience is important, so Thor may have an edge there. He hasn't shown much yet, though. Anybody know where a start list might be?


----------



## spade2you

I'm going with an upset/underdog. Many teams will try to get a break and aren't going to help RS one bit.


----------



## burgrat

Yeah, Sagan is skipping Paris-Roubaix. He's resting up for the Ardennes races. 
This is from a Cyclingnews article:

""His next tilt at a monument might not come until 2014, as he confirmed that he will not line up at Paris-Roubaix. He participated in the Hell of the North in each of his first two professional seasons, but wins and WorldTour points are the priority for his Cannondale team in the coming weeks, rather than gaining experience.
“I had a bet: if I won today (Flanders), they would have let me do Roubaix, but instead I have to rest up for Amstel Gold Race,” Sagan explained."


----------



## spade2you

Sagan should be in really good form for the Ardennes!


----------



## spookyload

harlond said:


> Maybe it's a joke, but I saw an article yesterday saying the same thing.
> I expect Cancellara to win. Phinney is not a bad choice, but experience is important, so Thor may have an edge there. He hasn't shown much yet, though. Anybody know where a start list might be?


You realize Phinney won they U23 event in 2009 and 2010?


----------



## ultimobici

Nah, it's going to be an Andy Schleck win!!!


----------



## spade2you

ultimobici said:


> Nah, it's going to be an Andy Schleck win!!!


LOL. Rep'd.


----------



## Cinelli 82220

I'll counter two of the above predictions.
Sky won't win. They had four in the break last year and blew it completely.
Cancellara won't win, everyone is going to sit on him like 2011.
Maybe Flecha will win, since he won't have Sky's bad tactical advice.


----------



## burgrat

George Hincapie to unretire, and then come in 2nd.


----------



## MG537

Only a mechanical or a crash can stop Fabian now. It's his race to loose. I also bet that the entire Leopard-RS Tactics should be centered around him. Keep him nice and safe until 50km out and then watch out.


----------



## DZfan14

ultimobici said:


> Nah, it's going to be an Andy Schleck win!!!


Just like the VeloNews article stated. Riding Roubaix will go a long ways towards strengthening his sacrum


----------



## TerminatorX91

It's Cancellara's race to win or lose but I'm most interested to see how much Phinney can improve on his first pro P-R finish in 15th place. For some reason I imagine him getting in the winning breakaway 40 to 50K from the finish with just Cancellara which would be so freaking cool.


----------



## Rashadabd

It's tough to argue against Cancellara this spring. Phinney looks like he has some good form as well, but I haven't seen anything that makes me think he could have hung on to Cancellara's wheel this weekend. I am also looking for "sleepers" like Chavanel (Omega), Boom (Blanco), EBH (Sky), Johan Van Summeran (Garmin), etc. They have each looked good at moments this spring. I would love to see Hushovd or Phinney pull off a miracle personally, but apparently Thor can't breathe right now....


----------



## Rashadabd

Degenkolb (Argos) also intrigues me, given that he cracked the top-ten at Flanders this weekend for the first time, but P-R is a different race and he could use some more seasoning.


----------



## TerminatorX91

Rashadabd said:


> It's tough to argue against Cancellara this spring. Phinney looks like he has some good form as well, *but I haven't seen anything that makes me think he could have hung on to Cancellara's wheel this weekend*. I am also looking for "sleepers" like Chavanel (Omega), Boom (Blanco), EBH (Sky), Johan Van Summeran (Garmin), etc. They have each looked good at moments this spring. I would love to see Hushovd or Phinney pull off a miracle personally, but apparently Thor can't breathe right now....


The Ronde van Vlaanderen (which Phinney didn't do) and Paris-Roubaix are two very different races, particularly for Phinney. Excluding ITTs, Phinney is probably better suited for Paris-Roubaix than any other race he does on the calendar. He finished 15th last year in his pro debut and he's in better form this spring (Did you see Milan-San Remo this year?). These two will be TT guys in the race. I don't agree there's no reason to believe that he could hang onto Cancellara's wheel in Paris-Roubaix if he can maintain good position in the field trough the race and he's in the right place at right moment to go away with Cancellara when Cancellara makes his move. If Hushovd still isn't in top form that will free Phinney's hand to ride his own race.


----------



## saird

Luigi.


----------



## Rashadabd

Hey it's possible I guess, but Cancellara seems to be in a special place fitness-wise and I feel comfortable saying that Phinney isn't in that same zone right now. Yes, every race is different, but I still think E3 Harelbeke is evidence that supports drawing that conclusion. Cancellara rode away from the field and won, Phinney finished 46th over five minutes back. Now, both of these guys love this race and both will likely have it circled on their calendars and will likley be more motivated than they are the rest of the year, but if Phinney's legs aren't where Cancellara's are right now, that makes little difference. 

Cancellara looks like he is in the same zone that Boonen was last year where he just kept riding away from people and even talents like Sagan couldn't reel him in. We saw the same thing from Cancellara this year. My hope is Phinney pulls a stunner, but I can't say I am confident after watching Cancellara in Flanders and E3.


----------



## spookyload

Phinney still doesn't have the power in the climbs. PR doesn't have any climbing. Just playing devils advocate a bit.


----------



## Rashadabd

All of this is true and I'm not saying it isn't, but even in MSR, Cancellara finishes 3rd and Phinney fights his way back for 7th right at the end. I openly admit that Phinney should be in the discussion and could win (I have even indicated that I hope he does), but if I had to guess at a winner based on how folks are riding right now, it's Cancellara (who has been on the podium in almost every major race this spring and is a 2X P-R winner (2006 & 2010)). That's all I'm saying.


----------



## Rashadabd

I just came across this: Boonen on Cancellara and his own abilities in the Cobbled Classics:

2013 Tour of Flanders Analysis | Bicycling Magazine


----------



## mulkdog45

Can't wait. The best Pro cycling event of the season in my opinion. Cancellara wants it...but there will be those out to win it as we'll. Would love to see Phinney, but as someone stated earlier...it's Paris-Roubix anything can and will happen. That's why it is such a great race.


----------



## RRRoubaix

Sigh.
It's my favorite race (well, mebbe tied w/ de Ronde), but I can't help feeling a bit "meh" going in. 
Spartacus is so dominant that it's all a bit anti-climactic. Same reason I hated the Michael Schumacher F1 era or Sebastien Loeb WRC era.
But- atp is right; it's P-R, so anything can happen and does.
I'm sure I'll be all jacked up again by Sunday- just bummed there's no Tommeke in the mix.


----------



## atpjunkie

harlond said:


> Maybe it's a joke, but I saw an article yesterday saying the same thing.
> 
> I expect Cancellara to win. Phinney is not a bad choice, but experience is important, so Thor may have an edge there. He hasn't shown much yet, though. Anybody know where a start list might be?


Mini Phinney has won the Espoir Paris Roubaix 2-3 times. He isn't a total rookie there


----------



## atpjunkie

Fabian will time his attack while Flecha is the guy who should give chase


----------



## LostViking

Without doubt my fav Classic!

This is a Gimme for Spartacus - they'll mark him heavily - and then he'll go TTing away into the sunset. 

I'll be watching the the youngbloods to see who might take 2nd and 3rd podium as well as future PR wins. I know many here think Taylor - perhaps, but then many thought Tyler was the next great Sprinter - didn't really pan out that way.


----------



## The Weasel

NOT going with 'Everybody raced against me' because everybody will race against him.


----------



## OnTheRivet

I like the Degenkolb pick. Kid finishes with the front group de Ronde so looks to be going well.


----------



## Rashadabd

He seems to be improving significantly every year on all fronts (classics and bunch sprints). People keep talking about Kittell (who is also very good), but I think Degenkolb is that teams real future star.


----------



## Cross_Reference

My three picks (aside from Cancellara, because he's the overwhelming favourite):

1) Ian Stannard - If Sky are going to pull a win on the cobbles, then I believe he will be their man to do it. Edvald Boassen-Hagen isn't quite there yet for P-R, and Eisel is just not consistent enough. Stannard is a beast of a rider and he knows that the cobbles play to his strengths.

2) Taylor Phinney - Won the espoir P-R twice. His similarity with Cancellara also plays into his hands i.e. big diesel engine/TT specialist. Also, he's a bit of a lad.

3) Heinrich Haussler - My random pick for the day. He's closer to the form he was in with Cervelo Test Team back in 2008/09. He's also got Hinault as a lieutenant for the road. they'll trade attacks and he'll snap the elastic of the front group and ride away...


----------



## Rashadabd

Phinney on Phinney:

Taylor Phinney only has eyes for Roubaix


----------



## r1lee

Cancellara all the way. After 200+km, the dude tt'd himself at 50+km and hour to his win on flanders while everyone faded.


----------



## roddjbrown

Cancellara to win

a tactically naive Stannard to lead him out with 15 km to go and then blow up.

Geraint Thomas to crash with about 25km left again


----------



## jlandry

Too bad Sagan isn't there. He would have won it in a pinch.


----------



## atpjunkie

Rashadabd said:


> Phinney on Phinney:
> 
> Taylor Phinney only has eyes for Roubaix


Taylor is whom I will be cheering on the most


----------



## LostViking

Spartacus crashed in the Scheldeprijs - wonder how this will affect things in Paris-Roubaix?


----------



## atpjunkie

I'll add Boom as a very good dark horse


----------



## Rashadabd

atpjunkie said:


> Taylor is whom I will be cheering on the most



Me too.


----------



## flyrunride

LostViking said:


> Spartacus crashed in the Scheldeprijs - wonder how this will affect things in Paris-Roubaix?


Yeah I was wondering about this too. No news if it was a hard crash or not. I hope he's 100% for P-R.


----------



## den bakker

LostViking said:


> Spartacus crashed in the Scheldeprijs - wonder how this will affect things in Paris-Roubaix?


he finished so cannot be too bad. however Sagan is gonna get slapped if he pinches that raspberry on sunday.


----------



## kbwh

looigi said:


> I'm going with Fabian, assuming the mechanic doesn't forget to put his bike on the charger overnight.


 *Chuckle*
I was going to write "But he's not on Di2!"
Slow afternoon head here.


And: Hushovd.


----------



## spookyload

flyrunride said:


> Yeah I was wondering about this too. No news if it was a hard crash or not. I hope he's 100% for P-R.


Looks like he is OK. Here is the press release from Radio Shack:Cancellara ok after hitting the deck in Scheldeprijs | RADIOSHACK LEOPARD TREK


----------



## Rashadabd

spookyload said:


> Looks like he is OK. Here is the press release from Radio Shack:Cancellara ok after hitting the deck in Scheldeprijs | RADIOSHACK LEOPARD TREK


Suddenly, things look a bit more wide-open. The race could be more exciting now.


----------



## TerminatorX91

atpjunkie said:


> Taylor is whom I will be cheering on the most


I have no idea about the weather forecast but I'm also hoping for some epically nasty conditions.


----------



## davidka

LostViking said:


> I know many here think Taylor - perhaps, but then many thought Tyler was the next great Sprinter - didn't really pan out that way.


...yet. He has notable results in sprints and could still get better at it but yeah, a Peter Sagan, he isn't.

No rain in the forecast for Roubaix this week:
Weather Forecast Roubaix, France | Roubaix Weather | Wunderground


----------



## TerminatorX91

Cancellara crashed again today during P-R recon ride.


----------



## flyrunride

Yeah FC crashed again. What's going on? Is it his tires or handling miscalculation? I'm guessing he won't really be 100% but would a 90% Spartacus still win?


----------



## 32and3cross

flyrunride said:


> Yeah FC crashed again. What's going on? Is it his tires or handling miscalculation? I'm guessing he won't really be 100% but would a 90% Spartacus still win?



he's just trying make it a fair contest. I hear he plans on falling down some stairs.


----------



## weltyed

overall favorite is fabian. mini phinney is the american dark horse. those of us still wanting some smashing will hope thor pulls it off. would be great to see someone win by out-riding fabian. but if he loses its because he crashed (again!) or had a poorly timed mechanical.

someone said fabian wouldnt win because everybody would ride his wheel. thats only if they can keep up...


----------



## shoegazer

Ouch!
Crash Fabian Cancellara during 2013 Paris-Roubaix reconnaissance - YouTube


----------



## il sogno

It is truly Fabian's race to lose. 

It would be great to see Chavanel win it.


----------



## burgrat

shoegazer said:


> Ouch!
> Crash Fabian Cancellara during 2013 Paris-Roubaix reconnaissance - YouTube


That looked like it could have easily broken his collarbone. I'm glad he's ok. Can't wait til Sunday!


----------



## Fireform

Not obvious what caused that. Ouch.


----------



## RRRoubaix

il sogno said:


> It is truly Fabian's race to lose.
> 
> It would be great to see Chavanel win it.


Oh man- that would be fantastic!
Loves me some Chava.
I heard today Thor was hoping to do well... I was thinking "who are you again?" :lol:


----------



## Dan Gerous

A bruised up but very fit and strong Fabu can still beat all the other guys who haven't crashed but don't have the legs. Thor, Pippo, Flecha, Boom...

Chavanel is not as strong as Fabian, but he's in better shape than most. He also has Terpstra and a team that knows how to work the classics.

Thor Who? If BMC is to get a podium, I'd look at Phinney or Oss more than Thor... Van Avermaet has not been too bad lately, but not impressive either. But Thor showed a very tiny glimpse of form by winning a small race early this year, he seemed on the right track at Tirreno-Adriatico but he seems to be back nowhere.

Cannondale wont be a factor. Sagan was never supposed to race Roubaix this year if I remember, it's been planned for a long time to do all the classics until De Ronde, then a break for the Ardennes...

Garmin? Mehhh...

Sky? As much as they're dominant in stage races, they always end up as deceptions in classics. Eddie Boss never seems to take that step everyone was expecting him to. Ian Stannard could be good though, he's a big strong guy and has good legs this spring.

Haussler? He'll probably be active and do Flecha-style attacks (suicide attacks that don't do much more than make them too tired to be there at the end).

Who else?

I, like most, think it's Fabian's race to lose... But I too will root for Taylor Phinney, I really like that kid, great work ethics, he never gives, he's got a big hearth and a good sense of humor. He's not yet a top guy but he's getting there gradually, promising. I think it's time BMC start giving him and Van Garderen higher priorities instead of Thor and Cadel... I'm hoping for surprises and action though, another fabian solo TT is pretty boring.


----------



## TerminatorX91

Dan Gerous said:


> A bruised up but very fit and strong Fabu can still beat all the other guys who haven't crashed but don't have the legs. Thor, Pippo, Flecha, Boom...
> 
> Chavanel is not as strong as Fabian, but he's in better shape than most. He also has Terpstra and a team that knows how to work the classics.
> 
> Thor Who? If BMC is to get a podium, I'd look at Phinney or Oss more than Thor... Van Avermaet has not been too bad lately, but not impressive either. But Thor showed a very tiny glimpse of form by winning a small race early this year, he seemed on the right track at Tirreno-Adriatico but he seems to be back nowhere.
> 
> Cannondale wont be a factor. Sagan was never supposed to race Roubaix this year if I remember, it's been planned for a long time to do all the classics until De Ronde, then a break for the Ardennes...
> 
> Garmin? Mehhh...
> 
> Sky? As much as they're dominant in stage races, they always end up as deceptions in classics. Eddie Boss never seems to take that step everyone was expecting him to. Ian Stannard could be good though, he's a big strong guy and has good legs this spring.
> 
> Haussler? He'll probably be active and do Flecha-style attacks (suicide attacks that don't do much more than make them too tired to be there at the end).
> 
> Who else?
> 
> I, like most, think it's Fabian's race to lose... But I too will root for Taylor Phinney, I really like that kid, great work ethics, he never gives, he's got a big hearth and a good sense of humor. He's not yet a top guy but he's getting there gradually, promising. *I think it's time BMC start giving him and Van Garderen higher priorities instead of Thor and Cadel*... I'm hoping for surprises and action though, another fabian solo TT is pretty boring.



Yep. 

Regarding P-R, Cancellara is today; Phinney is tomorrow. If Phinney gets on the podium at all this weekend Roubaix that would be a treat.

I also very much look forward to seeing a fully emerging Phinney and hopefully a healthy Boonen and Cancellara do battle in P-R in a couple of years.


----------



## weltyed

i dont recall fabian crashing so much in the past. it all started when he made the Domane his main steed. seriously.


----------



## Fireform

weltyed said:


> i dont recall fabian crashing so much in the past. it all started when he made the Domane his main steed. seriously.


This is true. Coincidence? I don't know. He seems to love that frame, though.


----------



## Dan Gerous

Fireform said:


> This is true. Coincidence? I don't know. He seems to love that frame, though.


Coincidence. Maybe Andy Schleck's bike handling skills have rubbed off on him, or he's looking for a new team for 2014 and is trying to get Euskaltel's interest.


----------



## Rashadabd

I am pretty confident it's not the bike. The geometry isn't all that revolutionary and he's not the only one on that team riding the bike (but seems to be the only one crashing). My guess is that it's just how agressive he rides over the cobble stones and the loose gravel. If I am recalling correctly, the crash where he broke his clavicle last year was the result of a poorly thrown water bottle. I guess the reality is that these cobbled courses are fertile ground for crashes, punctures, and mechanicle issues. He and Boonen travel over those cobbles and courses faster and more aggressively than some of the other riders and they assume a higher risk of crashing in doing so.


----------



## Rashadabd

JD is gunning for the top (as if that is a surprise):

Degenkolb gunning for top placing in Paris-Roubaix


----------



## SFTifoso

I'm glad FC is okay. I think the tires are to blame here.


----------



## weltyed

Euskatel. Danny, i love you.

his crashes are probably more related to not thinking/paying attention...complacency. but it is fun to blame trek. 

that crash last year was his first race on the Domane, right? and he completely biffed a corner that may have cost him the olympics. i wonder if the setup he has is a bit twitchy. maybe a too-short stem? 

all i know is it is him vs the field sunday. 
and his domane.


----------



## Dan Gerous

weltyed said:


> Euskatel. Danny, i love you.
> 
> his crashes are probably more related to not thinking/paying attention...complacency. but it is fun to blame trek.
> 
> that crash last year was his first race on the Domane, right? and he completely biffed a corner that may have cost him the olympics. i wonder if the setup he has is a bit twitchy. maybe a too-short stem?
> 
> all i know is it is him vs the field sunday.
> and his domane.


It was the first race after the Domane became official but he had raced it before and had used it in training and testing extensively, he probably had a lot to do in the fine tuning of the bike's geometry. Actually, He won Strade Bianche 2012 on the Domane weeks before the infamous De Ronde crash.


----------



## Rashadabd

People are talking smack, it's starting to feel a lot like game time:

Sky planning offensive against Cancellara on the Roubaix cobbles


----------



## atpjunkie

Fireform said:


> This is true. Coincidence? I don't know. He seems to love that frame, though.


he crashed out of Flanders and missed Roubaix last year
man, short term memory issues...


----------



## atpjunkie

Stybar racing as well
I'll pul for him and Boom
go frigging crossers


----------



## Creakyknees

Big early split, like 15+ riders up the road, missing anybody from Radioshack. Cancellarra isolated. RS chasing ineffectively. The break shatters and Sep Vanmarcke arrives alone.


----------



## davidka

Creakyknees said:


> Big early split, like 15+ riders up the road, missing anybody from Radioshack. Cancellarra isolated. RS chasing ineffectively. The break shatters and Sep Vanmarcke arrives alone.


This sounds a lot like 2011 when Vansummeren won. 

RS is strong and on the way up. I'd bet the early move has an RS rider in it. The early move is established as much by the group allowing it as the riders riding away so that's really a tough call.


----------



## kbwh

Maybe they'll try to put Devolder in that early move, nullifying the 2011 race winning strategy. Stijn was terrific in De Ronde. 

But everything depends on what comes out of Arenberg, which is earlier this year, at about 100 km to go.


----------



## looigi

I know it's Bicycling magazine, but here's a very good description/summary by Hincapie...

George Hincapie


----------



## davidka

kbwh said:


> Maybe they'll try to put Devolder in that early move, nullifying the 2011 race winning strategy. Stijn was terrific in De Ronde.
> 
> But everything depends on what comes out of Arenberg, which is earlier this year, at about 100 km to go.


Indeed. That will show what the group will or won't allow to go. Devolder is a real threat to win. I don't think they believed Vansummeren's group was going to produce a winner at the time.


----------



## spade2you

davidka said:


> Indeed. That will show what the group will or won't allow to go. Devolder is a real threat to win. I don't think they believed Vansummeren's group was going to produce a winner at the time.


I think he was just as surprised as we were!

This year's race could be very interesting. I'm stoked.


----------



## atpjunkie

they will send Stijn and then he can just sit on


----------



## Rashadabd

atpjunkie said:


> Stybar racing as well
> I'll pul for him and Boom
> go frigging crossers


Lol-


----------



## Rashadabd

atpjunkie said:


> Stybar racing as well
> I'll pul for him and Boom
> go frigging crossers


Hey atp, 

Did you see that some of the guys for Team Ag2r are actually riding Focus Mares CX for P-R this weekend?

Dans la roue d'AG2R LA MONDIALE 2013 - Le parcours de Paris-Roubaix - YouTube


----------



## The Moontrane

kbwh said:


> Maybe they'll try to put Devolder in that early move, nullifying the 2011 race winning strategy. Stijn was terrific in De Ronde.
> 
> But everything depends on what comes out of Arenberg, which is earlier this year, at about 100 km to go.


This is what I'm thinking: Stijn "Captain America" Devolder sits in the break then pounces for the win. 

Ha, I still pick Spartacus.


----------



## Cinelli 82220

kbwh said:


> Maybe they'll try to put Devolder in that early move, nullifying the 2011 race winning strategy. Stijn was terrific in De Ronde


Possible, no doubt Cancellara has thought a lot about what went wrong in 2011.


----------



## cda 455

Cancellara for the win!


If he can keep from crashing and ride the wheel-suckers into the ground, he win by soloing in  !


----------



## spade2you

Crashes can strike anyone anywhere at any given moment in Paris Roubiax.


----------



## cda 455

spade2you said:


> Crashes can strike anyone anywhere at any given moment in Paris Roubiax.


Absolutely.


If he can stay in the front part of the pack that'll reduce some of the chances of crashing.

If Phinney is up there with him in the last 20km, then I'll be rooting for my fellow countryman  !


----------



## cda 455

Is there anyone going to watch the race start to finish?


I'll be watching the last four hours of it.


----------



## 55x11

actually many of the articles in bicycling are quality stuff and worth reading, especially by contributors like Bikesnob, Bill Stickland (that guy can write!), Ted King, Jens Voigt etc. They do have nice recipes and solid mechanical advice/articles. The gear reviews and commercial/hype nonsense is to be avoided, but many of the same people who express disdain for bicycling are probably the people most susceptible to this sort of marketing ploy (if not by bicycling then by someone else).


----------



## cda 455

looigi said:


> I know it's Bicycling magazine, but here's a very good description/summary by Hincapie...
> 
> George Hincapie


Good read and insight.


Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Salsa_Lover

I'd like to see Thor winning this one


----------



## burgrat

I was looking at Cyclingnews' info on Phinney's bike and they state that Taylor Phinney is 6'6" tall?! Is that right? He has to be one of the tallest pro cyclists ever if that's true.


----------



## cda 455

burgrat said:


> I was looking at Cyclingnews' info on Phinney's bike and they state that Taylor Phinney is 6'6" tall?! Is that right? He has to be one of the tallest pro cyclists ever if that's true.



Johan Vansummeren is 6'-6"


He won PR in 2011.


----------



## shoegazer

OPQS Stijn Vandenbergh is 6'6" and is in strong form - I favor him for a PR podium also


----------



## TerminatorX91

burgrat said:


> I was looking at Cyclingnews' info on Phinney's bike and they state that Taylor Phinney is 6'6" tall?! Is that right? He has to be one of the tallest pro cyclists ever if that's true.


The wiki says 6' 5.5", 180 lb

For comparison, Boonen is 6' 4", 180 lb and Vansummeren is 6' 6", 170 lb


----------



## regnaD kciN

Details on U.S. television coverage of this?


----------



## cda 455

The race is on!!


----------



## cda 455

50km raced so far.


No crashes to report.


----------



## cda 455

First crash of the race with several riders down.


Lars Bak being one of them.


----------



## cda 455

The race is being televised now:

Watch Live Paris - Roubaix Online Video ASO/UCI Cycling - Cycling


----------



## Rashadabd

NBC Sports has live coverage starting in about seven minutes out my way, but you can also watch on cyclingfans.com as well.


----------



## burgrat

The live feeds online (Cyclingfans.com) are about 8-10km ahead of the NBC Sports coverage. I'm watching both. The NBC HD picture is incredible! I'm recording and will watch later.
That was one nasty crash where that guy hit the road sign!


----------



## kbwh

Cannot remember ever seeing a less dramatic passage of Arenberg 

But this crash was big.


----------



## jlandry

Thanks for the feeds. Watching now.:thumbsup:


----------



## cda 455

kbwh said:


> Cannot remember ever seeing a less dramatic passage of Arenberg
> 
> But this crash was big.


 Good point.


Maybe because of the weather being so nice?


----------



## cda 455

Did Cancellara just make his move?!!


----------



## TerminatorX91

cda 455 said:


> Did Cancellara just make his move?!!


He looks done now.


----------



## DonDenver

TerminatorX91 said:


> He looks done now.


...or overly confident


----------



## cda 455

There he goes!

He's TT'ing.


----------



## cda 455

He just bridged with the chase group.


----------



## cda 455

Cancellara is making his move to the two leaders!


----------



## robdamanii

Damn fine show by Stybar to hang onto that acceleration.


----------



## cda 455

Cancellara is about to catch the two leaders.

Less than 9 sec.


----------



## cda 455

robdamanii said:


> Damn fine show by Stybar to hang onto that acceleration.


Absolutely.


The others looked cooked!


----------



## cda 455

The two leaders are now four!


----------



## TerminatorX91

F-ing spectators.


----------



## robdamanii

If cancellara takes Van Marke to the line, he loses. 

Horrible luck of OPQS today with Vandenburgh and Stybar.


----------



## cda 455

It's a shame for Vandenbergh.


----------



## den bakker

robdamanii said:


> If cancellara takes Van Marke to the line, he loses.
> 
> Horrible luck of OPQS today with Vandenburgh and Stybar.


and if he drops him before he'll be a one trick pony


----------



## TerminatorX91

So disappointed about what happened to Stybar.


----------



## cda 455

TerminatorX91 said:


> So disappointed about what happened to Stybar.


No kidding.


----------



## Wookiebiker

den bakker said:


> and if he drops him before he'll be a one trick pony


Yea ... it's one "Trick" that 99% of the Peloton would give their left nut for


----------



## cda 455

They're in the velodrome!


----------



## DonDenver

Gawd damn he's good!


----------



## robdamanii

OMG. Pretty solid display of power. 

Did Van Marke play it poorly by leading it out?


----------



## cda 455

Cancellara wins it!!


----------



## dnice

what a heart stopper! brilliant effort from vanmarck, but fabio had a touch more left. 

excellent race.


----------



## TerminatorX91

cda 455 said:


> No kidding.


Cancellara "manipulated the situation". I think that fully describes Cancellara's approach to the whole race this year.


----------



## DonDenver

robdamanii said:


> If cancellara takes Van Marke to the line, he loses.
> .


I love this bravado from experts


----------



## burgrat

Great race once again. Fabian still pulled it off after being a heavy favorite. Very impressive!


----------



## Rashadabd

Great race indeed. Some fans are just plain selfish and ignorant.... I feel bad for Stybar.


----------



## cda 455

44KPH average speed today!


----------



## cda 455

Vanmarcke looks really bummed on the podium.


----------



## robdamanii

TerminatorX91 said:


> Cancellara "manipulated the situation". I think that fully describes Cancellara's approach to the whole race this year.


Indeed. Really brilliant ride by Fabs today. Using his brain more than his brawn....I like it.


----------



## pianopiano

The Eurosport announcer commented on Vanmarcke's great tactical awareness, but I think that he made a mistake in trying to out-strongman Cancellara. Fabian truly impressed me, though, in riding the perfect tactical race.
The Stybar incident was unfortunate, as he was on an awesome ride. Good race overall. :thumbsup:


----------



## robdamanii

DonDenver said:


> I love this bravado from experts


Yeah, sure. 

Since he's lost...what....8 classics in the past few years to sprinters, isn't not an unreasonable assumption, especially when Van Marke has a pretty good sprint (recall him beating Boonen in Nieusblad?)


----------



## cda 455

BTW; Where was Phinney?


----------



## cda 455

robdamanii said:


> Yeah, sure.
> 
> Since he's lost...what....8 classics in the past few years to sprinters, isn't not an unreasonable assumption, especially when Van Marke has a pretty good sprint (recall him beating Boonen in Nieusblad?)



So did Cancellara actually beat Vanmarcke in a sprint or was it something else? 

Cancellara beat him by a length, it looked like.


----------



## kbwh

Cannot really blame the spectators. Stybar had been distanced, they turned to look after the trio and WHAM!
A pity, but that's racing. 

I thought Vanmarke would take it when Fabs couldn't get away at 4 to go.


----------



## KenS

piano said:


> The Eurosport announcer commented on Vanmarcke's great tactical awareness, but I think that he made a mistake in trying to out-strongman Cancellara. Fabian truly impressed me, though, in riding the perfect tactical race.


Van Marke was able to cover Fab's accelerations in the last few km's and probably felt like he could out-strongman Cancellera. Cancellera looked pretty destroyed immediately after the finish.

What a great race.


----------



## DonDenver

robdamanii said:


> Yeah, sure.
> 
> Since he's lost...what....8 classics in the past few years to sprinters, isn't not an unreasonable assumption, especially when Van Marke has a pretty good sprint (recall him beating Boonen in Nieusblad?)


Rob...Note: you'll never come close to my record of miscalled outcomes . Besides, you actually put out to post what many of us were thinking. I underestimated the advantage of fab's, what, 10 year seasoned advantage of mind over more youthfull legs at the line.


----------



## Fireform

I look forward to the next dissertation on how stupidly Cancellara won this race.


----------



## kbwh

Haha!


----------



## Yamilo

So... Did anyone else see cancellara press the "secret" button there because i sure didn't.


----------



## TerminatorX91

cda 455 said:


> BTW; Where was Phinney?


Probably near wherever Hushovd was.


----------



## atpjunkie

awesome race. Shows how much has to go your way. When QS had 2 riders of the leading 4 I thought Stybar would get to sit on and have fresh legs for the finale.
Then Vandenbergh spins out on a spectator, now Zdenek will have to work, then Zdenek spins out. Still not a bad first outing. The 2 cxers were in the hunt and I think both went top 15. Boom was well placed, had a rider out front but burned too many matches.

Masterful race by Fabian. Isolated, had to do all the bridges on his own (many times w/ riders in tow), clearly didn't have much left at the end but pulled every ounce of himself out to get that win.

Congrats, that was a tough one and you were clearly the toughest.

W / QS so strong today how awesome would it have been with Boonen there? Oh well, next year


----------



## TerminatorX91

It see a new energy drink commercial in Cancellara's future.


----------



## atpjunkie

Rashadabd said:


> Lol-


no LOL now. eh?


----------



## atpjunkie

Rashadabd said:


> Hey atp,
> 
> Did you see that some of the guys for Team Ag2r are actually riding Focus Mares CX for P-R this weekend?
> 
> Dans la roue d'AG2R LA MONDIALE 2013 - Le parcours de Paris-Roubaix - YouTube


yup. A buddy of mine runs much of Focus racing. He is mostly involved in the Rapha Focus CX squad

there is no reason why a cx bike wouldn't work


----------



## atpjunkie

TerminatorX91 said:


> The wiki says 6' 5.5", 180 lb
> 
> For comparison, Boonen is 6' 4", 180 lb and Vansummeren is 6' 6", 170 lb


but Boonen has stubs for legs where Johann and Taylor are leggy


----------



## atpjunkie

cda 455 said:


> It's a shame for Vandenbergh.


Vandenbergh at that point would have protected Stybar. You could see Stijn was fading but he could have taken pulls and Zdenek could have sat on.

but that' P-R


----------



## atpjunkie

kbwh said:


> Cannot really blame the spectators. Stybar had been distanced, they turned to look after the trio and WHAM!
> A pity, but that's racing.
> 
> I thought Vanmarke would take it when Fabs couldn't get away at 4 to go.


actually Stybar was still in contact, hell of a recovery but there was the gap. turn out the lights


----------



## cda 455

atpjunkie said:


> awesome race. Shows how much has to go your way. When QS had 2 riders of the leading 4 I thought Stybar would get to sit on and have fresh legs for the finale.
> Then Vandenbergh spins out on a spectator, now Zdenek will have to work, then Zdenek spins out. Still not a bad first outing. The 2 cxers were in the hunt and I think both went top 15. Boom was well placed, had a rider out front but burned too many matches.
> 
> Masterful race by Fabian. Isolated, had to do all the bridges on his own (many times w/ riders in tow), clearly didn't have much left at the end but pulled every ounce of himself out to get that win.
> 
> Congrats, that was a tough one and you were clearly the toughest.
> 
> W / QS so strong today how awesome would it have been with Boonen there? Oh well, next year



It looked like Vandenbergh was fading when he hit the spectator. 


And then Stybar wipes out?! Talk about a team having bad luck!

And excellent point; Had Boonen been racing with a team that had two riders up front most of the day, who knows how it would have ended!


----------



## atpjunkie

cda 455 said:


> It looked like Vandenbergh was fading when he hit the spectator.
> 
> 
> And then Stybar wipes out?! Talk about a team having bad luck!
> 
> And excellent point; Had Boonen been racing with a team that had two riders up front most of the day, who knows how it would have ended!


I think Vandenbergh's crash was a loss of concentration due to being cooked
Zdenek's was just bad luck
Tepestra 3rd, Chavanel in the hunt. Had Boonen been healthy I don't think Fabian would have won. That's just too many good riders beating the snot out of you. QS had riders in every place they needed, masterfully planned but lacking their true leader


----------



## cda 455

atpjunkie said:


> I think Vandenbergh's crash was a loss of concentration due to being cooked
> Zdenek's was just bad luck
> Tepestra 3rd, Chavanel in the hunt. Had Boonen been healthy I don't think Fabian would have won. That's just too many good riders beating the snot out of you. QS had riders in every place they needed, masterfully planned but lacking their true leader


What do you think about Cancellara going back to the team car :lol: ?!


The commentators were having a cow! "Is Cancellara cooked?! Is it over for Cancellara?!! Cancellara appears to be suffering!" They were saying!


----------



## atpjunkie

cda 455 said:


> What do you think about Cancellara going back to the team car :lol: ?!
> 
> 
> The commentators were having a cow! "Is Cancellara cooked?! Is it over for Cancellara?!! Cancellara appears to be suffering!" They were saying!


I thought the opposite. If he was knackered he would have stayed in the group. Showed he was confident he had the legs to chase back on
He dispatched Boom, Eisel and Tepestra shortly after. 3 major threats, one with team mates. Was a pretty masterful move


----------



## cda 455

atpjunkie said:


> I thought the opposite. If he was knackered he would have stayed in the group. Showed he was confident he had the legs to chase back on
> He dispatched Boom, Eisel and Tepestra shortly after. 3 major threats, one with team mates. Was a pretty masterful move


Yep. 


And he did it all alone (No team mates). It's interesting how he hopped from group to group, working his way forward.


----------



## atpjunkie

cda 455 said:


> Yep.
> 
> 
> And he did it all alone (No team mates). It's interesting how he hopped from group to group, working his way forward.


burned his matches extremely wisely
appeared he lit the matchbook on the final sprint and had nothing left

awesome display of strength, guile and will

we are so lucky to be bale to witness 2 of the greatest hard men of all time


----------



## atpjunkie

Dang, awesome race, where's all the chatter?


----------



## TerminatorX91

Phinney finished 23rd and Hushovd finished 35th. I think it was waste to have Phinney work for Hushovd this year.


----------



## evs

awesome race. 2 riders out of the top 4 having issues. fan related? even though Vandenbergh's wheel hit a cobble and forced a bad fall if the fan wasn't there I don't think he would have crashed. What happened to the second incident with Stybar? It was hard to tell when he flew across the cobbles and almost took out a bunch of spectators on the other side of the road. A very exciting finish. Bravo Spartacus. You won a big rock


----------



## spookyload

TerminatorX91 said:


> Phinney finished 23rd and Hushovd finished 35th. I think it was waste to have Phinney work for Hushovd this year.


Last year too. I get that Hushovd is their protected rider, but when he is done, he is done. You shouldn't be killing young riders to protect a rider who is past his prime. To be honest, Hushovd's excuse train is starting to sound like Tyler Farrar.


----------



## den bakker

spookyload said:


> Last year too. I get that Hushovd is their protected rider, but when he is done, he is done. You shouldn't be killing young riders to protect a rider who is past his prime. To be honest, Hushovd's excuse train is starting to sound like Tyler Farrar.


it's not like he had three flats or anything right after each other.


----------



## atpjunkie

spookyload said:


> Last year too. I get that Hushovd is their protected rider, but when he is done, he is done. You shouldn't be killing young riders to protect a rider who is past his prime. To be honest, Hushovd's excuse train is starting to sound like Tyler Farrar.


Thor's only hope is if he gets towed to the velodrome. He's never shown he'll do the big dig on his own

They should have had Taylor up the road only to help if needed (if Thor made it) but released on his own if he doesn't. I agree, a waste


----------



## cda 455

den bakker said:


> it's not like he had three flats or anything right after each other.



Wasn't it Geraint Thomas that seemed to crash every 30km during the race  ?!


----------



## atpjunkie

den bakker said:


> it's not like he had three flats or anything right after each other.


spends too much time riding the gutter


----------



## David Loving

Fab race! Thanks to NBCSports.


----------



## thechriswebb

Sep was magnificent. He will likely be a marked man from now on. 

Stybar's crash sucked. He was riding very well and would have contested the win. I HATE spectator related crashes. 

In my opinion, this was Fabian's best PR victory. I know people like to see him TT to the finish alone with a calm grin on his face but having to claw his way to the finish with a very strong competitor (working with him by the way and not getting the "free-tow to the line" that those who beat him are often accused of) and pipping him in a sprint with the very last ounce of his energy and then collapsing on the ground makes for a hell of a finish. He was the heavy favorite for this race but Vanmarke and Stybar (before the unfortunate crash) gave him a big fight and more valuable win than the predictable 20-50k solo TT victory. 

OPQS rode a tactically perfect race. It is a shame that their true team leader was injured. They earned their podium position with smart racing.

I wish Boonen had been there. Boonen's season last year was the stuff of legend but a certain Swiss man's absence weakens the exclamation point at the end of it a bit. As demonstrated by back to back P-R/Flanders doubles in each other's absence, theirs may be the greatest classics rivalry in history, as the two men head and shoulders above the rest. Only two men have done the Flanders/Roubaix double twice: Boonen and Cancellara. It just isn't quite the same when they aren't racing against each other. 

To be fair, Thor had three flats and spent much energy chasing back and appeared to be in good form otherwise. That having been said, I don't know if BMC will be as wholeheartedly behind him in future years. Phinney looks really good for Roubaix in the future and it might fare well for BMC to start supporting him. BMC has two of the greatest rising talents on the cobbles and in stage racing, each playing second fiddle to a hero from the past. I like Cadel and Thor but it might be time for BMC to move on. 

Great race today; a lot more exciting than I thought it would be.


----------



## atpjunkie

thechriswebb said:


> Sep was magnificent. He will likely be a marked man from now on.
> 
> Stybar's crash sucked. He was riding very well and would have contested the win. I HATE spectator related crashes.
> 
> In my opinion, this was Fabian's best PR victory. I know people like to see him TT to the finish alone with a calm grin on his face but having to claw his way to the finish with a very strong competitor (working with him by the way and not getting the "free-tow to the line" that those who beat him are often accused of) and pipping him in a sprint with the very last ounce of his energy and then collapsing on the ground makes for a hell of a finish. He was the heavy favorite for this race but Vanmarke and Stybar (before the unfortunate crash) gave him a big fight and more valuable win than the predictable 20-50k solo TT victory.
> 
> OPQS rode a tactically perfect race. It is a shame that their true team leader was injured. They earned their podium position with smart racing.
> 
> I wish Boonen had been there. Boonen's season last year was the stuff of legend but a certain Swiss man's absence weakens the exclamation point at the end of it a bit. As demonstrated by back to back P-R/Flanders doubles in each other's absence, theirs may be the greatest classics rivalry in history, as the two men head and shoulders above the rest. Only two men have done the Flanders/Roubaix double twice: Boonen and Cancellara. It just isn't quite the same when they aren't racing against each other.
> 
> To be fair, Thor had three flats and spent much energy chasing back and appeared to be in good form otherwise. That having been said, I don't know if BMC will be as wholeheartedly behind him in future years. Phinney looks really good for Roubaix in the future and it might fare well for BMC to start supporting him. BMC has two of the greatest rising talents on the cobbles and in stage racing, each playing second fiddle to a hero from the past. I like Cadel and Thor but it might be time for BMC to move on.
> 
> Great race today; a lot more exciting than I thought it would be.


I agree, a real gritty win. worthy of such a great champion
both Boonen's win last year and Fabian's this year both lacked each other's presence. We are lucky to get to experience both, more lucky when they go mano a mano. 

I agree about QS, there really is no better team for the classics


----------



## r1lee

robdamanii said:


> OMG. Pretty solid display of power.
> 
> Did Van Marke play it poorly by leading it out?


Well what is it? Was it a bad move by Van Marke? Maybe he was thinking the exact same as you. As long as I tow on his wheel and get to the finish, this one trick pony got nothing on me. Bam.... Pony played it well... Tactic or none? Just luck I assume.


----------



## cda 455

thechriswebb said:


> Sep was magnificent. He will likely be a marked man from now on.
> 
> Stybar's crash sucked. He was riding very well and would have contested the win. I HATE spectator related crashes.
> 
> In my opinion, this was Fabian's best PR victory. I know people like to see him TT to the finish alone with a calm grin on his face but having to claw his way to the finish with a very strong competitor (working with him by the way and not getting the "free-tow to the line" that those who beat him are often accused of) and pipping him in a sprint with the very last ounce of his energy and then collapsing on the ground makes for a hell of a finish. He was the heavy favorite for this race but Vanmarke and Stybar (before the unfortunate crash) gave him a big fight and more valuable win than the predictable 20-50k solo TT victory.
> 
> OPQS rode a tactically perfect race. It is a shame that their true team leader was injured. They earned their podium position with smart racing.
> 
> I wish Boonen had been there. Boonen's season last year was the stuff of legend but a certain Swiss man's absence weakens the exclamation point at the end of it a bit. As demonstrated by back to back P-R/Flanders doubles in each other's absence, theirs may be the greatest classics rivalry in history, as the two men head and shoulders above the rest. Only two men have done the Flanders/Roubaix double twice: Boonen and Cancellara. It just isn't quite the same when they aren't racing against each other.
> 
> To be fair, Thor had three flats and spent much energy chasing back and appeared to be in good form otherwise. That having been said, I don't know if BMC will be as wholeheartedly behind him in future years. Phinney looks really good for Roubaix in the future and it might fare well for BMC to start supporting him. BMC has two of the greatest rising talents on the cobbles and in stage racing, each playing second fiddle to a hero from the past. I like Cadel and Thor but it might be time for BMC to move on.
> 
> Great race today; a lot more exciting than I thought it would be.


You bring up a good point.


Hats off to Stybar for not wheel-sucking Cancellara :thumbsup: ! I believe he did even pulls with Fabian.


----------



## kbwh

atp: I mixed Stybar with Vandenbergh there. The latter was distaced before he hit that spectator.
Not sure if Stybar's acrobatics were caused by spectators, though. Looked a bit like his bike was thrown by a vicious cobblestone. Great save anyway, but there was the gap. He also did a terrific unclipped right hander a couple of minutes later, trying to chase back.

As for Hushovd and Phinney: They did have van Avermaet up the road, and he just got pippet for the podium.
Kristoff impressive again. He does again have a terrific kick at the end of hard races.


----------



## Bill2

It was a max effort


----------



## superg

This year's must have been one of the most exciting finishes in recent years. Hats off to both Cancellara and Vanmarcke.


----------



## Rashadabd

I know one thing: it's time for BMC to face reality and start making Van Avermaet the captain for races like this. As painful as it is for many of us to accept, Thor is probably not going to return to the form he had 2-3 years ago. Phinney is developing, but still has some more to do outisde of TTs. VA is their best bet in the northern classics. We will see what Gilbert delivers for the rest of the spring... 

My other thought is that OPQS is every bit as deep talent-wise as Sky when it comes to certain courses. They only thing they seem to lack is a dominant GC threat and a great final leadout man for Cav.


----------



## DonDenver

Calling Team Sky. Report please. Your training ride looked Fab today


----------



## atpjunkie

Rashadabd said:


> I know one thing: it's time for BMC to face reality and start making Van Avermaet the captain for races like this. As painful as it is for many of us to accept, Thor is probably not going to return to the form he had 2-3 years ago. Phinney is developing, but still has some more to do outisde of TTs. VA is their best bet in the northern classics. We will see what Gilbert delivers for the rest of the spring...
> 
> My other thought is that OPQS is every bit as deep talent-wise as Sky when it comes to certain courses. They only thing they seem to lack is a dominant GC threat and a great final leadout man for Cav.


QSPS has no interest in a GC guy. They try to win classics and they'll try to win a green jersey. The team is pretty well set up for that

and for the classics QS is deeper than sky, way deeper


----------



## cda 455

atpjunkie said:


> QSPS has no interest in a GC guy. They try to win classics and they'll try to win a green jersey. The team is pretty well set up for that
> 
> and for the classics QS is deeper than sky, way deeper


Hmm. Interesting point regarding Quickstep.


Quickstep definitely showed their depth today.


----------



## Creakyknees

Creakyknees said:


> Big early split, like 15+ riders up the road, missing anybody from Radioshack. Cancellarra isolated. RS chasing ineffectively. The break shatters and Sep Vanmarcke arrives alone.


so close.


----------



## cda 455

Creakyknees said:


> so close.



How did you figure Sep would be the one at the finish?


----------



## kbwh

Fab's dismount:


----------



## dnice

this is an all time great quote from vanmarcke:

“[Cancellara] asked me a couple of times how I felt, and I think the only real answer I think anyone can give is ‘I’m ****ed,’ but yeah, first I didn’t want to get dropped, I just wanted to get to Roubaix,” Vanmarcke said.

Sep Vanmarcke:


----------



## atpjunkie

cda 455 said:


> Hmm. Interesting point regarding Quickstep.
> 
> Quickstep definitely showed their depth today.


they typically hunt stages in GTs, now they have Cav. They will win a heap of stages and get plenty of attention for their sponsors come July.

Their sponsors are Belgian, winning Flanders and/or Roubaix means their season is a success long before May. Winning Flanders means far more than winning the tour.


----------



## atpjunkie

Bill2 said:


> It was a max effort


as it should be

gave his all for victory

Fabian, go on vacation


----------



## Rashadabd

atpjunkie said:


> QSPS has no interest in a GC guy. They try to win classics and they'll try to win a green jersey. The team is pretty well set up for that
> 
> and for the classics QS is deeper than sky, way deeper


My understanding is that with the competition for world tour slots intensifying and the failure of HTC Highroad using a similar model, OPQS wants to be competitive in the GC as well, but didn't have the time to find a replacement for Levi, who was supposed to fill that role for them. The big money and tons of points are available in the Grand Tours and they reportedly have aspirations beyond the classics and pursuit of sprinters jerseys (along the lines of BMC).


----------



## Rashadabd

atpjunkie said:


> QSPS has no interest in a GC guy. They try to win classics and they'll try to win a green jersey. The team is pretty well set up for that
> 
> and for the classics QS is deeper than sky, way deeper


These were his aspirations last year before stuff hit the fan. I think it's truly where they are trying to go, but Levi's disclosure set them back for this year.

Patrick Lefevere: reinventing Omega Pharma Quick Step for 2012


----------



## TerminatorX91

thechriswebb said:


> Sep was magnificent. He will likely be a marked man from now on.
> 
> Stybar's crash sucked. He was riding very well and would have contested the win. I HATE spectator related crashes.
> 
> In my opinion, this was Fabian's best PR victory. I know people like to see him TT to the finish alone with a calm grin on his face but having to claw his way to the finish with a very strong competitor (working with him by the way and not getting the "free-tow to the line" that those who beat him are often accused of) and pipping him in a sprint with the very last ounce of his energy and then collapsing on the ground makes for a hell of a finish. He was the heavy favorite for this race but Vanmarke and Stybar (before the unfortunate crash) gave him a big fight and more valuable win than the predictable 20-50k solo TT victory.
> 
> OPQS rode a tactically perfect race. It is a shame that their true team leader was injured. They earned their podium position with smart racing.
> 
> I wish Boonen had been there. Boonen's season last year was the stuff of legend but a certain Swiss man's absence weakens the exclamation point at the end of it a bit. As demonstrated by back to back P-R/Flanders doubles in each other's absence, theirs may be the greatest classics rivalry in history, as the two men head and shoulders above the rest. Only two men have done the Flanders/Roubaix double twice: Boonen and Cancellara. It just isn't quite the same when they aren't racing against each other.
> 
> To be fair, Thor had three flats and spent much energy chasing back and appeared to be in good form otherwise. That having been said, I don't know if BMC will be as wholeheartedly behind him in future years. Phinney looks really good for Roubaix in the future and it might fare well for BMC to start supporting him. BMC has two of the greatest rising talents on the cobbles and in stage racing, each playing second fiddle to a hero from the past. I like Cadel and Thor but it might be time for BMC to move on.
> 
> Great race today; a lot more exciting than I thought it would be.



I 100% agree. It's as if you had been reading my mind and summed up my thoughts in this comment.


----------



## atpjunkie

they may be trying to change bit @ present they do not have a GC guy
even getting Levi didn't give them a top caliber honch
Winning a bunch of stages and the green will go a long way, plus one can focus on the Green with good classics guys and a sprinter better than a bunch of classics guys trying to help a GC guy. I think it a wiser move


----------



## davidka

atpjunkie said:


> Thor's only hope is if he gets towed to the velodrome. He's never shown he'll do the big dig on his own
> 
> They should have had Taylor up the road only to help if needed (if Thor made it) but released on his own if he doesn't. I agree, a waste


Taylor took a dig in the Arenberg but didn't get far, have to be a hero to go there. Thor has had some impressive small breaks in the TdF, even in the mountains but yeah, not showing much as of late.



atpjunkie said:


> QSPS has no interest in a GC guy. They try to win classics and they'll try to win a green jersey. The team is pretty well set up for that
> 
> and for the classics QS is deeper than sky, way deeper


Tony Martin and the Velits brothers are competent if the mountains aren't too decisive. With the stain currently on the TdF they're probably not too worried about it now. I agree with your assessment. Lots of stage hunting and possibly green for MC.


----------



## Alaska Mike

This past week sums up why I love professional racing. None of that "measured effort" you see in stage races, just eye-bleeding misery. 

Wherever Fabian ends up next year, I hope he has a strong team that works for him in the Classics.


----------



## Rashadabd

If anyone missed it, NBC Sports is replaying the race now. I might watch some of it again....


----------



## RRRoubaix

evs said:


> awesome race. 2 riders out of the top 4 having issues. fan related? even though Vandenbergh's wheel hit a cobble and forced a bad fall if the fan wasn't there I don't think he would have crashed. What happened to the second incident with Stybar? It was hard to tell when he flew across the cobbles and almost took out a bunch of spectators on the other side of the road...


I swear it looked like he was pushed. But I'm hella-biased. Very sad OPQ couldn't do it w/ two guys in the final 4. Ah well, next year.


----------



## Rashadabd

RRRoubaix said:


> I swear it looked like he was pushed. But I'm hella-biased. Very sad OPQ couldn't do it w/ two guys in the final 4. Ah well, next year.


Stybar reportedly clipped some spectator's telephoto lens they had sticking too far out with his handlebars. I think that's what you see go flying across the road at the time of the accident.


----------



## cda 455

Rashadabd said:


> If anyone missed it, NBC Sports is replaying the race now. I might watch some of it again....


On the 'net or on TV?


----------



## Rashadabd

cda 455 said:


> On the 'net or on TV?


It's on tv out my way.


----------



## SFTifoso

The Swiss Powerhouse is the man. Loved watching this race. And I don't care what anybody says, but I love Phil and Paul calling out the action, even with all the mistakes.


----------



## Rashadabd

This sums up a lot of the comments made in here:

Conclusions From Paris-Roubaix | Cyclingnews.com


----------



## Fignon's Barber

Great race and have enjoyed all the post-race comments. After watching fabu collapse after the race, I thought, "maybe that's why I never win races, I don't push myself like that!". 
other thoughts: Flecha showed why a guy with such talent wins so little. When fabian bridged up to there chase group, he and gaumin basically rode hard tempo, closed the gap on the leaders, allowed Fabian to recover and them jump them. I hope fabian chipped off a piece of the cobble trophy and gave it to flecha for his assistance.
And I always wondered what would happen if they come down to a sprint finish and the lapped chase group is obstructing the finish line. Now we know: it makes for less-than iconic finish line photos. And what would have happened if one of the sprint finishers used the slipstream of the guys a lap down to win a P-R sprint!


----------



## kbwh

It makes for messy finish line photos, FB! Suits the race, cruel for posterity too.


----------



## foto

looks like they're gonna have to fence the carrefour like the Arenburg.


----------



## cda 455

Rashadabd said:


> This sums up a lot of the comments made in here:
> 
> Conclusions From Paris-Roubaix | Cyclingnews.com



Dead kink.


----------



## robdamanii

cda 455 said:


> Dead kink.


This one?

Eight Conclusions From Paris-Roubaix | Cyclingnews.com


----------



## DZfan14

Always so bummed when this race is over. I really don't like any other races nearly as much.

This was perhaps the best one I have seen. My newest favorite rider has to be Zdenek Stybar. He could really be a force on the cobbles if he sticks with road racing.


----------



## Rashadabd

robdamanii said:


> This one?
> 
> Eight Conclusions From Paris-Roubaix | Cyclingnews.com


Yeah, that's the same article I read earlier. I wonder why they switched links????


----------



## cda 455

robdamanii said:


> This one?
> 
> Eight Conclusions From Paris-Roubaix | Cyclingnews.com



Thanks for the link!


----------



## Dan Gerous

Pretty cool little video from the back of the peloton during the race.

De achterkant van de 'Hel' - NOS Sport


----------



## cda 455

Dan Gerous said:


> Pretty cool little video from the back of the peloton during the race.
> 
> De achterkant van de 'Hel' - NOS Sport


Cool vid; Thanks for sharing!


The look of defeat in the eyes of the riders in the broom wagon speaks a thousand words :eek6: !


----------



## YZ 343

Amazing race. I disected it in my head all day at work. I don't know if I've ever seen a guy(Cancellara) so outnumbered and watched, still find a way. His heart and wisdom won that race. I'm pretty sure that no other rider in that race could have won doing that much work themselves. Stybar was strong, but did zero work. It would have sucked if he won that way. They had FC by the balls, but didn't finish him. 
I hope there are more races like this in the near future!


----------



## atpjunkie

YZ 343 said:


> Amazing race. I disected it in my head all day at work. I don't know if I've ever seen a guy(Cancellara) so outnumbered and watched, still find a way. His heart and wisdom won that race. I'm pretty sure that no other rider in that race could have won doing that much work themselves. Stybar was strong, but did zero work. It would have sucked if he won that way. They had FC by the balls, but didn't finish him.
> I hope there are more races like this in the near future!


Stybar had no responsibility to work
He had Stijn V with him (before Stijn went down) and Nikki Tepestra right behind. It would have sucked had he won, but that's racing. QS typically deals a death blow in those situations (ask George Hincapie)


----------



## kbwh

inrng has a wonderful entry with pix, links and videos about the other end of the race:
inrng : when the dust settles


----------



## thechriswebb

kbwh said:


> inrng has a wonderful entry with pix, links and videos about the other end of the race:
> inrng : when the dust settles


Nice video and article. Thanks for sharing.

The link there to Ted King's site with his description of Roubaix provides an interesting read as well. 

Time to Unwind | I Am Ted King

I met Ted at the national championship in Greenville. He's an interesting guy who always has something insightful to say. I was at the finish line and was blown away by what he and Duggan accomplished on their own with no team support. After the finish line, all of the riders (Hincapie, Zabriskie, Danielson, TVG, etc) disappeared and I never saw them again. Ted wandered around the podium stage and the crowd surrounding it, talking to people and communicating with officials on Duggan's behalf (who was still behind the stage exhausted). After everything cleared, he was one of the last people to leave, talking to people and signing autographs. He started telling people that he was really tired and wanted to go and that he would sign "one more autograph" but people kept asking and he kept signing them until they were all done. 

He wrote a pretty cool blog last year about the 2012 Roubaix, getting a flat and being left behind without any support cars, and getting hot coffee and a ride to the velodrome from some friendly Belgian fans (a grandfather, father, and son). 

Done and Dusted | I Am Ted King


----------



## evs

Yeah very cool vid. I bet there wasn't much talking on that bus. Amazing seeing the carnage that gets left behind as the leaders of the race go on.


----------



## Rashadabd

Sven Nys on Stybar and his performance:

Stybar Capable Of Beautiful Road Career, Says Nys | Cyclingnews.com


----------



## atpjunkie

Rashadabd said:


> Sven Nys on Stybar and his performance:
> 
> Stybar Capable Of Beautiful Road Career, Says Nys | Cyclingnews.com


great interview. Nys is pretty spot on


----------



## LostViking

Awesome to see Spartacus come back so strongly this season. I wonder if the possible demise of his team has given him an extra push? His contract is up after this season I think so these victories will boost his market value.

I like the way he won as well. All the talking heads here had written him off if he comes to the finish with another rider in tow ("one-trick pony" etc.) - but Spartacus immediatly flicked the switch to sprinting tactics when he rolled into the velodrome and took Vanmarke to school. Classy win showing smarts - and not just power.


----------



## Rashadabd

atpjunkie said:


> great interview. Nys is pretty spot on


I couldn't agree more. I actually like the guy more and more every time I hear (or read about) him addressing an issue. He's just comes across as balanced and insightful. Nys and Stybar have definitely climbed to the top of my favorite crossers and road cyclist rankings at this point. I'm kind of sad the classics are coming to an end, but looking forward to start of the cross season and trying my first races.


----------



## davidka

LostViking said:


> - but Spartacus immediatly flicked the switch to sprinting tactics when he rolled into the velodrome and took Vanmarke to school. Classy win showing smarts - and not just power.


I read it differently. Aside from getting Vanmarke to lead into the sprint, which I don't think counted for much at the low speed they began with, he had two key disadvantages.
1. Vanmarke got the "drop", ie. came down the banking first
2. because of #1, Cancellara had to come around the outside.

I thought his sprint win was 100% power. His getting work rate out of Vanmarke through the last 20k was pretty good though. You could tell he was pretty tired.


----------



## Cinelli 82220

As Vanmarke himself said, he was right out of gas by the time they hit the velodrome.
Cancellara had just a bit left.


----------



## foto

double post for some reason


----------



## foto

davidka said:


> I read it differently. Aside from getting Vanmarke to lead into the sprint, which I don't think counted for much at the low speed they began with, he had two key disadvantages.
> 1. Vanmarke got the "drop", ie. came down the banking first
> 2. because of #1, Cancellara had to come around the outside.
> 
> I thought his sprint win was 100% power. His getting work rate out of Vanmarke through the last 20k was pretty good though. You could tell he was pretty tired.


Agreed, I thought Vanmarke controlled the sprint as best he could. He wasn't forced to go down track, he dropped down when he was ready to lead it out.


----------



## YZ 343

I'll admit I'm biased because I'm half Swiss and I like Cancellara. However, the Stybar love is slightly anoying. He wheelsucked all day, as ordered, was in perfect position to win, (which he would have imo), had a unlucky break (that he put himself in position for), made a miracle save, lost about 3 to 5 seconds getting clipped back in, made another save a few minutes later, then dropped like a rock the second he had to do his own work. But being his first P-R, still very impressive. He will no longer be ignored, so it may be harder next year. Also, it didn't hurt to be on the strongest team in the race.


----------

